# Levelling blocks



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, I have got the M/H on the levelling blocks, but in the very little experience that I have had with this, when I put the hand brake on & put it in 1st gear it always rolls back a bit.
So I got a pair of chocks but what is the safest method for the WIFE putting these in place & removing them?


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

rrusty said:


> Ok, I have got the M/H on the levelling blocks, but in the very little experience that I have had with this, when I put the hand brake on & put it in 1st gear it always rolls back a bit.
> So I got a pair of chocks but what is the safest method of the WIFE putting these in place & removing them.


There something wrong with your handbrake. It shouldn't roll

Derek


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi rrusty

I wouldn't worry about it. We very rarely use our blocks these days, and we seem to be forever on some sort of angle one way or the other. You'll get used to living on a slope :wink:

Having said that, if we were staying somewhere for several days, I'd probably spend some time getting it right. If it does roll back a bit, I'd drive on a bit further before applying the brakes.

Gerald


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Derek, When we got the van the handbrake was useless so this is supposed to be it adjusted.

Gerald, The wife thinks she is swaying back & forth if it is slightly off the level, when we park up, the 1st thing she reaches for is the spirit level.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levelling*

Hi

The best method of levelling a motorhome is to fill a glass with wine and place it one a table. If some spills out, ask the good lady to drink some and then reposition the van. Top up the glass, and if you are on a slope, the glass will overflow again. Ask the missus to drink some more wine. Repeat a few times and the time will come where it matters not whether you are level!

Instead of using levelling chocks, use planks of wood. You have a bigger area to drive on.

Russell


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

rrusty said:


> Gerald, The wife thinks she is swaying back & forth if it is slightly off the level, when we park up, the 1st thing she reaches for is the spirit level.


Unlike mine who reaches for the wine. The swaying back and forth comes afterwards. :lol:

Derek


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

That sounds VERY familiar......


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

rrusty said:


> Ok, I have got the M/H on the levelling blocks, but in the very little experience that I have had with this, when I put the hand brake on & put it in 1st gear it always rolls back a bit.
> So I got a pair of chocks but what is the safest method for the WIFE putting these in place & removing them?


It is quite normal for it to roll back very very slightly as the handbrake takes the strain or the suspension settles.
Depending on what is behind or infront of my m/h and depending on if I have driven up or reversed up I sometimes pop it into gear, but I don't like leaving it in gear for long periods as the clutch plate might stick.
If you don't leave it in gear, make sure that if it does roll back that it can't roll into anything.
OR,
You could buy or make a couple of wheel chocks!
Oh, and we use a spirit level as I don't like my gravy running of my plate and into my lap :roll: :lol:


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Reverse roles*

Get the wife to reverse while YOU put the chocks in place


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Life's too B**** short to be worrying if you are level or not, only time to worry is if you have to get tucked in at night to stop from rolliing out of bed......

I often wonder what people get upto on campsites....now I know....I thought the whole point of owning a motorhome was to go and enjoy oneself, not faff about .....

mines never level, I don't drink (unfortunately due to diabetes not because I don't want to), and I'm with the chap who says its okay so long as your gravy don't slide off the plate, no problem make thicker gravy!!!!!!!!!

Your wife needs to come out in the van for a week with me, I guarentee she won't ever moan about being level again! One woman to another I could soon get her mind on more important matters!


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Level needed*

My fridge/freezer will not work correctly on gas unless it is virually level. 
Only + or - 3 % from level stops it firing up the gas .
OK if only on EHU.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

rrusty said:


> the 1st thing she reaches for is the spirit level.


Unlike mine who reaches for the spirits.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Funny how we used to faff about all the time with levelling blocks and spirit levels when we started this motorhomeing malarcky.

Now? 

Unless it is on a 1:10 slope we never bother!


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

pippin said:


> Funny how we used to faff about all the time with levelling blocks and spirit levels when we started this motorhomeing malarcky.
> Unless it is on a 1:10 slope we never bother!


Well I do. I hate it being off level and having to constantly prop open doors, walk uphill or downhill from one end to the other, cling to the bed edge , stop plates falling off the table, manually drain the sink etc.

I find it quite tiring apart from anything else. Perhpas my aged bones aren't made for anything other than level gound.

Fortunately I have a very competent OH who can get it onto the blocks at one go so there is no faffing about.

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi

I`m a levelling block user and for all the same reasons given by grizzly above.We have even had frying pans and saucepans sliding off the hob when its been really bad,and I am just very sensitive to being unlevel.  

steve


----------



## bikemad99 (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't drink (unfortunately due to diabetes )

I too have been diabetic for several years,but worked at a brewery for 35yrs so had to include beer in my treatment. Seems to be working OK.
Stay healthy.
Reg.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

bouncer said:


> Life's too B**** short to be worrying if you are level or not, only time to worry is if you have to get tucked in at night to stop from rolliing out of bed......
> 
> I often wonder what people get upto on campsites....now I know....I thought the whole point of owning a motorhome was to go and enjoy oneself, not faff about .....
> 
> ...


Well, I wild and quite a bit, although not as much this year as previous years and why not use the levelling blocks if it gets you more comfortable and the gravy doesn't run off your plate and over your private bits :lol: 
I do try not to use them, however I do like the m/h reasonably level and when wilding, I make sure that I can drive away off them quickly should trouble occur (which never has touch wood up to now)
Just do your own thing and whatever makes you happy


----------

